# Pepsi Syrup Jug for sale on Ebay



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pepsi-Cola-one-gallon-fountain-syrup-bottle-/300713528953?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4603ec4e79



 .
 .
 .

 ..


----------



## LC (May 23, 2012)

Nice piece from the 1930s , price is over inflated in my opinion. My 1990 Pepsi book books it at $275 . I am sure that we all have our individual opinions as for the prices of things .


----------



## februarystarskc (May 23, 2012)

I'd agree, especially with the damage


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

Does anyone have the Ayers book, does it really list for $5K ?


----------



## februarystarskc (May 23, 2012)

No, the book has it at 900.00-1000.00 in mint condition.  Listed as NC2, the bottle in the book has the holding eye to the left though.  Made in 1910


----------



## epackage (May 23, 2012)

I had to email him and ask where he saw that price in Ayers book, his response...


 Dear epackage02,

 i am just going by what a freind of mine that has a book told me im honestly not sure 


 - bfurman_2012


----------



## LC (May 24, 2012)

UHMM , better throw my book away ............


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (May 24, 2012)

I'm struggling not to hit the "Buy Now" button...   [&:]


----------



## jblaylock (May 24, 2012)

I would LOVE to have one of these...but that's a crazy price


----------



## Ka0s (May 24, 2012)

I am with the 200 bucks.  In my years of selling bottles I have never had a book come buy anything from me, and the Ayers book is off right now bottles are selling cheaper then listed...  Without damage it can be picked up for about 500.00 with ease.  You have to remember that Pepsi was primarily a fountain drink.  There are a lot of these jugs out there.  I just passed one up for 600 that had no damage.  

 This is not the only one out there, you will see others..


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2012)

Dropped his starting price as I suggested to him, he got a hit at $800...


----------



## LC (May 25, 2012)

Price is still inflated for me Jim , I can not believe someone would actually be willing to pay 800 bucks for it , especially with the damage .


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Price is still inflated for me Jim , I can not believe someone would actually be willing toÂ pay 800 bucks for it , especially with the damage .


 I agree 100%[]


----------



## LC (May 25, 2012)

My book shows this jug to be 1930s , which is it , 1930s or 1910 ?


----------



## LC (May 25, 2012)

I sold one of the white silk screened gallon Pepsi syrup jugs from the fifties for sixty bucks about six years ago with the cap , still have a couple of them for sale if anyone is interested .. Blocks letters on one side and script on the other .


----------



## februarystarskc (May 25, 2012)

From Ayers volume one, page 132


----------



## jblaylock (May 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> I sold one of the white silk screened gallon Pepsi syrup jugs from the fifties for sixty bucks about six years ago with the cap , still have a couple of them for sale if anyone is interested .. Blocks letters on one side and script on the other .


 
 Photos?


----------



## jblaylock (May 25, 2012)

Think this auction is fishy like the recent hutch?  Now there is a bid for $800.  The seller has 0 feedback, and the bidder has a lot of experience in sodas....


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 25, 2012)

Maybe, someone knows more than we do? Could that be possible?

 Does anyone here know it all.............let's see some hands............no one?  Maybe someone here has one like it they would like to show us?

 Would not, w/ the holding eye on the right makes it a completely different bottle as the one pictured on page 132?   Yes.

 W/ the damages? Check this damaged Pepsi out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DENMARK-SC-STRAIT-SIDE-PEPSI-COLA-BOTTLING-CO-RARE-/180882069951?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1d6959bf

 Ayres has it for $800.00......what is that 20% of an over priced bottle.  Need to sell mine like it..or maybe trade it for a nice S.C. painted lable[][][].

 What we need is a Pepsi EXPERT..........say Donnie Medlin?

http://www.antiquebottles.com/southeast/jun04.html


----------



## LC (May 26, 2012)

Will try and take a few shots of one later today Josh .


----------



## LC (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Kevin , my book by Vehling and Hunt lists it as being 1930s , don't know which is correct , the info you show or the info in my book .


----------



## februarystarskc (May 26, 2012)

No problem Louis, I'm not sure which is correct either.  I'm not an expert []


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

Well Pat I saw your post and decided to email Don, here is his response...

 Jim,
      The guy knows a little about what he is talking about. It is a early 1900's, right handed, fountain syrup jug. There is also a left handed jug just like it, but it is 50 times (or more) harder to find. Even though they are kind of rare, I wouldn't think about giving more than a couple hundred bucks for it with all the damage that he has said it has. The right hand one in good condition, these days would probably go for about $1200- $1500. However, the left handed in good condition would be about $4000-$5000. When it comes to bottles and most other collectables, condition is very very important. Whoever has bid $800 on that one, really really wants one.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 26, 2012)

I knew you would come through Jim, the way you like to get to the bottom of things. However, Donnie might be a bit biased.............having a Pepsi collection worth more than $2,000,000.00 might just tend to do that to ya. 

  So now owing to the fact that someone just might really want one, all in all $800.00 might be a fair deal to someone. Just not Donnie, myself or anyone here.

 But who am I, or any of us to judge the whims and wants of others.


----------



## jblaylock (May 26, 2012)

Looking back through the collection Donnie has...wow, I have a long way to go.

 I would pay money to tour that room!


----------



## LC (May 26, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Pepsi jug I said I would try and get to today Josh It needs washed out on the inside .


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> I knew you would come through Jim, the way you like to get to the bottom of things. However, Donnie might be a bit biased.............having a Pepsi collection worth more than $2,000,000.00 might just tend to do that to ya.Â
> 
> ...


 I here ya, I just had to know...[]


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

Up over $1,000 with a little over 3 hours to go..


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

Over $1,200


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 27, 2012)

$1950.00 Damn it boy.

 ......and Josh it's house not just a room. It's the biggest Pepsi collection there is. A value of over $2,000,000.00.....yes two million........and he will let you see it. I never have, but I know some people that has.


----------



## andrija1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Clarification request from Don Ayers: I Don Ayers saying that the "pepsi=cola fountain syrup" jug with the handle loop on the right side is in fact vintage to the 1900-1910 era? What do the jugs from the 1930's look like? 

 Reason being is I know of a pepsi fountain syrup jug like the one pictured in Don Ayer's book but with the loop handle on the right side of the slug plate (not the left) at an antique dealer's booth in Pennsylvania with a 1,800 sticker. It was scratched quite but displayed nice.  

 Clarification appreciated!


----------



## ahanshew21 (Oct 25, 2012)

i have the 1908 amber pepsi bottle from ronceverte wva if anyone is interested email me at blah-blah


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2012)

[blockquote]_quote:_

 opinions questions comments concerns??? feel free to email me at [/blockquote]I'm  concerned that this is little more than spam. Maybe your using us as a  craigielist alternative or something worse. Either share a little more  in the way of a true offer, pictures, description or just please stop.  
  Admin


----------



## ahanshew21 (Oct 25, 2012)

would have been more than happy to post a picture but im only allowed to post 200k sized ones which is pretty small considering... and its from Greenbriar County... White Sulphur Springs... my dad and his side of the family grew up there ... I have that milk gallon clear glass.. and i have a Amber 1907-08?? Pepsi Bottle from Ronceverte VA


----------



## ahanshew21 (Oct 25, 2012)

"Embossed on front in slug plate with: RONCEVERTE
  BOTTLING WORKS
  RONCEVERTE, W.VA. and below that in beautiful script: Pepsi:Cola 

 Embossed C.G.CO. just above base on reverse side. 

 Plain base. 

 Description: amber glass, height 8", cylinder style, crown top, BIM (Blown In Mold), circa 1908-09. "


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2012)

Your back but please start a new thread with the bottles you post in the future if they are so dis-similar. I took you as spam early in the AM. Maybe it was as too early for me. Sorry and please do share.


----------



## ahanshew21 (Oct 25, 2012)

roger that where is the best place to get opinions on my collection of stuff i have alot of aqua etc.. some nice cobalts and ambers but i i hate this img 200k restriction lol...


----------



## MrSchulz (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice piece but overpriced IMO!


----------

